
CRUD: New, Minimalistic ORMish DB Library for Go - roadbeats
http://github.com/azer/crud
======
stymaar
Why name a database CRUD ? It reminds me of Microsoft calling its SQL database
«SQL Server» …

~~~
eCa
It's an ORM, not a database. Also, Microsoft is not alone: Mysql, Postgresql,
Sqlite...

